# 2x2 Tips and Tricks featuring Rowe Hessler!



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2011)

Video Description said:


> ♥ Don't worry, I'll make my next video soon enough. In the meantime, I'm sure this will suffice. ;D


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2011)

<3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 17, 2011)

DOODE ITS EPICK.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just made my day .


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 17, 2011)

omg six sides O:


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 17, 2011)

awesome, haha


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 17, 2011)

Rowe should definitely go to his next competition dressed like that!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 17, 2011)

May I join in on the intense cubing? I wrote a song!

_Solve My Cube_

BOARDS, BROOKS, AND HESSLER.

THIS SOLVE WON'T LAST FOREVER.
SO TELL ME WHAT WE'RE WAITING FOR.
WE'RE BETTING OFF SOLVING TOGETHER.
SLOW F2L TIMES ALOOO-UOH-OH-ONE.
CAUSE I'VE BEEN HERE BEFORE
AND YOU'VE BEEN HERE BEFORE
BUT TOGETHER WE CAN SOLVE THE LAST LAYER.
CAUSE WHEN IT TURNS SLOW
AND WE'RE OUT OF CRC
WE TURN TOGETHER TILL THE CUBE IS COMPLETE

SOLVE MY CUBE
ANTHONY YOU KNOW IT TAKES TWO!
FRIDRICH SOLVE
HESSLER YOU KNOW THAT THIS IS TRUE!
SOLVE MY CUBE
SHARE ALGORITHMS BETWEEN US IF YOU JUST
SOLVE (SOLVE MY)
SOLVE (SOLVE MY)
OH-OH-UOH! (SOLVE MY CUBE!)
SOLVE MY CUBE!


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Jan 17, 2011)

Woah!!! My knowledge of the cube has increased drastically!!!


----------



## Jukuren (Jan 17, 2011)

one of the best 2x2 tutorials i have ever seen...
after watching this i got a new PB ave12 (no really lol)


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 17, 2011)

I am now sub 1 because of this video.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 17, 2011)

Drunk or high? Lol


----------



## Zeat (Jan 17, 2011)

what did u drink?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 17, 2011)

3am. Sleep deprived. Hyped up on caffeine/sugar from pepsi and sour patch straws.
'nuff said.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 17, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> May I join in on the intense cubing? I wrote a song!
> 
> _Solve My Cube_
> 
> ...


 lolno


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

ULTIMATE proof that your brain doesn't have to work very well anymore to solve a cube (FAST)

Thanks guys, I really enjoyed this video


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 17, 2011)

It'z a'right Row.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 17, 2011)

You weren't this funny with me and Riley 
cyotheking 9 hours ago

@cyotheking We also weren't hyped up on pepsi, cupcakes, and sour punch straws at 3am with Toy Story 3 playing in the background.
Speedcuber023 8 hours ago

Info from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vGUai7XKww&feature=sub


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! That just made my day!  Amazing tutorial! Never knew the cube had 6 sides! :O

And finally now we all know your method: one layer and it's done... a-a-a-and it's done!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 18, 2011)

Cubing with Anthony at 3 AM is enough to get anyone high.


----------



## maggot (Jan 18, 2011)

is rowe high? or does it just look like he's high?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 18, 2011)

What does Rowe's shirt say?


----------

